# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  помогите установить что за вирус и что он вытворяет

## tais-16

здравствуйте! обнаружила в системе вот такое: Heuristics Broken. executable. подскажите, что это за дрянь такая и что он вытворяет?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

> Heuristics Broken. executable


Вроде как не страшное,нечто "_Похожее на Побитый ЕХЕшник_" :Wink: 
А что у Вас за антивирус и на какой файл ругается?

Желательно проверить этот файл.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

ClamAV ???

----------


## tais-16

ClamAV

----------

